# The perfect LBD shoes!



## monniej (May 29, 2008)

i don't think you can ever go wrong with the lbd and i'm not one to go with just your basic black pumps. if your dress is basic then your shoes should be fierce! check these out and feel free to post your thoughts!







Jessica Bennett Shoes






Nine West Lisco, ships 6/5


----------



## GlossyAbby (May 29, 2008)

I love those nine west ones! I have a pair like that that are tan and I LOVE them . I miss hte nine west outlet ......buy one get one half off


----------



## Ashley (May 29, 2008)

I like the nine west ones, but I don't really like the first shoe.

Depending on the style of the LBD, sometimes I like brightly colored heels such as turquoise or red.

I also like nude peep toes for certain black dresses.


----------



## StereoXGirl (May 29, 2008)

The Nine West ones look nice.

The first pair looks like it has water blisters on it. lol. Yuck.


----------



## Adrienne (May 29, 2008)

I love the nine west ones!! i'd wear that with more than just a LBD


----------



## katana (May 29, 2008)

They're nice, but a bit simple. I have a few pairs of black shoes already.


----------



## Bec688 (May 29, 2008)

I think it all depends on the dress itself, I don't mind a brightly coloured shoe with a black dress, I think it just gives it that little extra wow factor.


----------



## pinksugar (May 29, 2008)

I agree with Bec and Ash, I like coloured shoes with a super simple black dress, and Reece looks 'fierce' as tyra would say in those nude peep toes! very hot!

I prefer the nine west shoes out of those 2 pairs but I'm not a massive fan of either of them to be honest


----------



## bCreative (May 29, 2008)

the second pair is cute


----------



## fawp (May 30, 2008)

I usually wear more of a sandal/stilleto type shoe with my LBDs.


----------



## ticki (May 30, 2008)

i like the nine west ones more.


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (May 30, 2008)

I like the Nine West pair!


----------



## sooperficial (May 30, 2008)

i LOVE the nude shoe with the LBD.

For some reason it seems totally classy to me.


----------



## Anthea (May 30, 2008)

I do likew the Nine west ones, the Jessica Bennet ones look like there got a whole bunch of pimples all over them.


----------



## monniej (May 30, 2008)

i think maybe you have the see the jessica bennett shoe on my feet! super hot! lol~


----------



## Karren (May 31, 2008)

I love the Nine West shoe... I'd buy that!!


----------



## linda_marie_606 (Jun 11, 2008)

I love the Nine West shoes!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jun 12, 2008)

Then why do I like the first pair more?

LOL. No fashion sense


----------



## monniej (Jun 12, 2008)

Originally Posted by *reesesilverstar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Then why do I like the first pair more?
LOL. No fashion sense

i say you have plenty of fashion sense, since i like the first one's better too! lol~


----------

